# Duda Gomaespuma de Acustica para forrar interior bafles



## Alfgu (Jun 13, 2008)

Buenas compañeros, pues estoy metido en chapucillas de audio y tengo unos bafles hechos por mi (ya pondre unas fotos) para un par de radios de coche que las tenia muertas de risa en casa.
La cosa es que en los que me he fabricado (20 cm ancho, 25 cm alto, 12 cm fondo con respiradero, pero se mejora la acustica tapandolo) que son para unos altavoces para medios de 13 cm aprox. (son los que tenia en las puertas traseras del coche Opel-Vauxhal Astra G), lo tengo acolchado con gomaespuma "guarrindonga" que habia encontrado por ahí pero solamente el fondo del bafle no los laterales, y no me gusta la acustica que da (no se si es porque lo he utilizado encima de la mesa y es mejor que esté colgado del techo), me aconsejariais que la comprase y que forrase todo el interior, de dicha goma espuma para mejorar la aucustica? los altavoces son de aproximadamente unos 15 a 20 w RMS y un pico de unos 80 w y suenan muy bien.

Otra, y como las autorradios son cuadrafonicas (25-30Watios RMS de salida, pico de 50W), pues las voi a poner otros 2 altavoces Pioneer de alta calidad de 13 cm de 2 vias de coche, y los tengo puestos en unos bafles de una minicadena vieja que tengo (rota), en esta entran 2 altavoces de 13 cm perfectamente pero el problema es que es de aglomerado de 0,6 mm de espesor, de unos 35 cm de alto por 12 de fondo y 15 de ancho con salida de aire de unos 3 cm de diametro, creo que con estos altavoces de RMS 30 W y pico de 100 W, pueden aguantar pero si hago la "ñapa" de poner tanto los anteriores como estos en la misma caja, no creo que aguantasen ya que suena mejor acustica cuando tapo el respiradero, aunque las tengo preparadas para ponerle los dos altavoces en cada bafle con una madera como separacion entre los dos (entre el de arriba y el de la parte de abajo). No se, Necesito una Voz experta que me pueda asesorar por si es mejor hacerle una caja nueva a los de 2 vias y estas "flojuchas" dejarlas para algo de menos potencia o si se puede meter los altavoces en ellas, ya que en un principio no voi a poder poner el volumen muy alto en casa, y en estos ultimos que pongo seria recomendable ponerle la goma-espuma para que aguante la madera tan fina que tiene y suenen bien?.
Gracias de antemano. y perdonar por el parrafon que os he puesto.


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 14, 2008)

¿¿Alguna sugerencia sobre lo dicho anteriormente? necesito la ayuda de algun experto ya que en audio no estoy muy metido en ello y soy muy novatillo y menos con cajas o bafles, y me gustaria mejorar el sonido, y si la goma-espuma negra acustica me serviria para mejorar en mucho dicho sonido, ya que quiero que salga algo mas grabe el sonido, en los 4 altavoces, sobre todo en las cajas de aglomerado de 0,6 mm.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola Alfgu.
He leido tu inquietud y me encuentro algo confundido.
Si puedes sabirlo mas detallado seria mejor. por ahora entiendo que tienes dos problemas:
1 - construiste un para de bafles medidas 20 x 25 x 12 cm y forraste sola la parte trasera con gomaespuma. al tapar los orificios de salida de aire el sonido mejora.
Bueno, aca tenemos algunas consideraciones: primero debes cubrir todas las paredes enternas con goma espuma A EXCEPCION de la parte frontal donde va alujado el parlante. Luego, deberás sintonizar tu bable para poder mejorr la respuesta en graves con el metodo descripto aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opiniones-sobre-respiradero-unos-parlantes-12456/
Si no logras sintonizarlos es entonces porque la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja no llega a la del parlante y deberas aumentar el volumen de la misma agrandadndo las medidas. Tambien puedes dejarlo como caja sellada.

2 - quieres colocar los cuatro altavoces en la caja de la minicadena?.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 15, 2008)

Gracias ante todo y bueno, si puede que me haya liado en el primer post con las cajas de la minicadena, bueno pues a ver si de esta manera se me entiende mejor.

Pues lo 1º sobre la caja autoconstruida si se mejoraria el sonido con la goma-espuma acustica para que me de algo mas de grabes, que supongo que si, mas voi a sellar el respiradero o lo voi ha hacer mas pequeño, e iré probando diametros, estas cajas son de aglomerado de 10 mm.

2º- Sobre los bafles de la minicadena, pues el meter a parte de los altavoces de 2 vias que ya tengo puestos, los altavoces de medios que llevo puestos en las cajas autoconstruidas (las del primer punto) (por ahorrar espacio y no tener los 4 bafles uno en cada esquina de la habitacion) ya que les hice los 2 agujeros para altavoces de 13 cm de diametro, la duda es que como es un algomerado tan fino 0,6 mm, no se si aguantaria la presion de los dos altavoces juntos por cada caja y si mejoraria la resistencia de la presion en la madera mas el sonido si pusiese goma-espuma en las paredes interiores, a parte que como el frontal tambien es de aglomerado de la misma anchura y no me confiere mucha seguridad, seguro que le cambio por el aglomerado de 10 mm que me sobró de los otros bafles, y el sellado del respiradero ya lo veria con la marcha por si consigo el sonido que quiero o lo sello para mejorarlo. 
Espero haberme explicado ahora mejor.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 15, 2008)

Alfgu, para comprobar el mejoramiento del resinto acustico intruduciendo gomaespuma, basta con hablar uno mismo dentro del bafle sin gomo espuma y luego haces lo mismo colocada la gomaespuma. Vesra que la acustica del bafle es mas suave y no tan resonante. Por lo que de una, debes colocar gomaespuma en tus bafles sea cual fuere el espesor de la madera exterior. 
Respecto de los respiraderos, ve si reduciendo su diametro o longitud interna mejora la respuesta en graves. En el anterior link explico un metodo muy sencillo y practico de sintonia de bafle. Pruébalo y veras.

Respecto el segundo punto, si la madera es de 0,6 mm (menos de 1 mm) no creo que sirva de bafle. deberas utilizar una madera de mas espesor. Por lo menos 10 mm o mas. Aconsejable: hasta 50 wrms uno 12 mm andan, entre 60 y 150 w unos 16 o 19 mm andan y por encima de esta potencia 19 o 25 mm y varios refuerzos internos por las altas presiones internas generadas.

saludos y seguimos en contacto.

Juan Jose.


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 16, 2008)

Juan Jose, muchas gracias, por suerte las fuentes que voi a poner, tienen aproximadamente 25-30 watt RMS con maximo de 50 que no llega, los altavoces son de 20 y 30 RMS, no hay gran presion, pues me prepararé otras 2 cajas con aglomerado de 10 mm para meter los de 2 vias y los de 0,6 mm los tiraré a la basura o los utilizaré para la astillas para la barbacoa de fin de semana, porque hoy lo he ido a mover de sitio y me he quedado con un trozo en la mano y raspando un poco se hacia serrin por cualquiera de las paredes, parece que ese aglomerado no era de buena calidad y ha llegado al fin de sus dias. 
Sobre como calibrar la salida de aire por los respiraderos, mirare el link que me pusiste mas a fondo ya que no he tenido mucho tiempo para verlo.

Gracias de nuevo compañero.


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 19, 2008)

Ya he visto el post que me pusiste y la verdad que es de gran ayuda, ahora a ponerme manos a la obra.
Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 19, 2008)

Mucha suerte y seguimos en contacto.

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 21, 2008)

No voi a poner la gomaespuma al final, las cajas las he cerrado a cal y canto sin respiradero que valga, he forrado el interior con la moqueta de cuero sintetico que llevan los coches en el salpicadero (tengo un royo de 2 mts por 1 mts aprox. lo cogi de una empresa donde estuve trabajando y no creo que lo vendan o sí) bueno el sonido ha mejorado mucho y me dan ya mas o menos el sonido que queria, ahora voi a probar con moqueta acustica que tengo por ahi encima del cuero sintetico para ver si mejora mas y si no mejora mas lo quito.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 23, 2010)

En caso de colocar lana de vidrio en el interior del bafle la puedo pegar con cola de carpintero?? y para sellar la caja de filtraciones podria usar tambien cola de carpintero a la largo de todas las uniones?? Otra cosita... la lana de vidrio quita mucho volumen al interior del bafle???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> En caso de colocar lana de vidrio en el interior del bafle la puedo pegar con cola de carpintero??


No va a quedar bien sujeta. Mejor usá una engrampadora.



damian2009 dijo:


> y para sellar la caja de filtraciones podria usar tambien cola de carpintero a la largo de todas las uniones??


Cola y tornillos rosca-madera.



damian2009 dijo:


> Otra cosita... la lana de vidrio quita mucho volumen al interior del bafle???


Le quita tanto volumen como lana le pongás, pero tiene el efecto de agrandar "virtualmente" el volumen visto por las ondas acústicas, así que vas a terminar con un "volumen mayor" que antes de ponerla.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 24, 2010)

> Le quita tanto volumen como lana le pongás, pero tiene el efecto de  agrandar "virtualmente" el volumen visto por las ondas acústicas, así  que vas a terminar con un "volumen mayor" que antes de ponerla.


Entonces no hace falta agrandar las medidas de la caja para compensar el volumen añadido de la lana..



> No va a quedar bien sujeta. Mejor usá una engrampado


Y si le coloco tornillos de 5 mm de alto?? ya que no tengo engrampadora. una opcion seria pegar la lana con epoxi o no es recomendable??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> Entonces no hace falta agrandar las medidas de la caja para compensar el volumen añadido de la lana..


No.


damian2009 dijo:


> Y si le coloco tornillos de 5 mm de alto?? ya que no tengo engrampadora. una opcion seria pegar la lana con epoxi o no es recomendable??


Pedí una engrampadora prestada y no le des mas vueltas. El pegamento solo te adhiere una cara de la lana de vidrio, pero te deja la otra suelta. Y los tornillos son una cochinada, y mas aún con 5 mm de alto, cuando la capa mínima de fibra de vidrio es 5 cm.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yo ponía clavos con una arandela de cartón para mantener la lana en su lugar.
Si el área era muy grande agregaba cinta de tela en forma de trama entre los clavos para que se mantuviera en su lugar sin agregar más clavos.
Otra alternativa es cubrir la lana con tela arpillera y fijar directamente la tela con los clavos y las arandelas de cartón, esta variante posee la ventaja de que no permite que se desarme la lana si el gabinete maneja mucha potencia además que evita que el polvillo de la lana se meta en la ventilación del parlante.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Otra alternativa es cubrir la lana con tela arpillera y fijar directamente la tela con los clavos y las arandelas de cartón,  esta variante posee la ventaja de que no permite que se desarme la lana  si el gabinete maneja mucha potencia además que evita que el polvillo  de la lana se meta en la ventilación del parlante.


Y si le coloco guata tendría los mismos resultados que con la lana de vidrio??? De ultima lleno el interior del bafle de guata para compensar la diferencia de densidad con respecto a la lana de vidrio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> Y si le coloco guata tendría los mismos resultados que con la lana de vidrio??? De ultima lleno el interior del bafle de guata para compensar la diferencia de densidad con respecto a la lana de vidrio.


Creo que no será lo mismo, la guata es muy compacta y posiblemente afecte el volumen del gabinete.


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 30, 2010)

> Y si le coloco guata tendría los mismos resultados que con la lana de  vidrio??? De ultima lleno el interior del bafle de guata para compensar  la diferencia de densidad con respecto a la lana de vidrio.


Gracias Fogonazo y ezavalla. De todos modos por lo que estuve averiguando prefiero probar el bafle con la lana y sin ella para ver la diferencia de sonido. Igualmente según la info que lei la lana solo sirve para aplanar la respuesta en frecuencias medias, para las frecuencias graves solamente sería un estorbo (en el caso de que no haga falta) ya que aumenta virtualemente el volumen de la caja y por consiguiente hecha por la borda todos los calculos relaizados en base al parlante que se utilizaría en dicha caja. Como las cajas que me estoy terminando son para subwoofer me parece que la lana no tiene ninguna utilidad ya que lo único que produce es relentizar la velocidad de propagación de los tonos grabes y según las medidas que me paso el hombre al que le lleve a reparar mis parlantes (unos LEEA de 15") cuyo nombre es Roberto, me dijo que sintonizan el bafle perfectamente, por lo que no veo de porque retardar la velocidad de la onda para ponerla en sintonia. Yo pense que tenia otra utilidad pero según me informe es en lo único en que afecta a los grabes (en su velocidad de propagación pero no asi en su intensidad).
Espero a ver si alguien me corrije pero según las tablas de absorción, todos los materiales acusticos comienzan a absorver optimamente a partir de los tonos medios/altos. Para absorber frecuencias grabes se tiene que construir en el resinto/auditorio unas llamdas "trampas de grabes", porque no existe material que absorba medianamente bien estas frecuencias.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola damian, si retardas la progacion de alguna manera se debe a que el frente de onda esta vielndo una resistencia. Si es asi existe friccion y por ende absorcion del sonido. Como la       longitud de onda es proporcional a la frecuencia, a bajas frecuencias se necesitaria un grosor exagerado para abosorber la onda o si no ubicar el material absorbente a una distancia donde la velocidad de las particulas sea maximo y la presion sea 0. Ahi se lograria la maxima absorcion
Como las dimesiones de las cajas son de tamaños moderados. EL material absorbente actua en medias y altas frecuencias, de ahi sale el concepto de volumen aparente o virtual. 

Existe otra manera de absorber bajas frecuencias y es con los resonadores, uno ya lo conoces y es el mismo que utilizas para hacer el bass reflex, 

A pesar de que la lana de vidrio actua poco a bajas frecuencias lo que se puede hacer para mejorar el rendimiento es ubicarla en zic zac, como una cortina plegada de esa manera entra mas absorbente y logras mayores grosores.

Saludos.


----------

